# Here you can see the new A3 driving



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

http://bilder.autobild.de/video/a3_l.avi


----------



## lunch (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Here you can see the new A3 driving (deBORA)*

Very nice,
tks!!


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Here you can see the new A3 driving (lunch)*

I get the new A3 in July.


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Here you can see the new A3 driving (deBORA)*

What a great video!!!
I hope to able to write those same words "I get the new A3..." someday








D'nardo


----------



## BigBadBora1.8t (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: Here you can see the new A3 driving (colucci)*

Haha sounded like porno music.......


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Here you can see the new A3 driving (BigBadBora1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBadBora1.8t* »_Haha sounded like porno music.......

Yes, the car is very sexy


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Here you can see the new A3 driving (deBORA)*


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Here you can see the new A3 driving (deBORA)*

This film is named "On the other side of the road" 
http://www.audi.de/a3


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Here you can see the new A3 driving (deBORA)*


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Here you can see the new A3 driving (deBORA)*

And here is a lowererd A3


----------

